# Items I have made



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Just some of the items that I have made.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

All truely beautiful work I haven't put any beads on anything yet. I really like them all.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Kate, my son says they are terrible photos and I should learn how to use a camera. I'm getting him to photo the others.


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Your are so clever! These garments are gorgeous. The idea of using a knitting machine just seems so difficult to me! Thanks for showing us your work - it's very impressive!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

caros said:


> Your are so clever! These garments are gorgeous. The idea of using a knitting machine just seems so difficult to me! Thanks for showing us your work - it's very impressive!!


Thank you, you are so kind.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful! I am so in awe of those of you that knit up such beautiful items on your km! I am learning and will be thrilled if or when I can do such wonderful items!! thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

How truely beautiful,the talent of all the knitters on this site is so awesome.You must make your machines sing.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

which yarn did you use for the white lacy cardigan please? and was the pattern from stitchworld?
I have a Bro. 950.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

your work is beautiful i love the navy\white cardigan.

and hat !


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I used to love doing bead work on the knitting machine. Leonora.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, I love the little cardigan and hat.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would love the pattern for the white cardi please if you can.
Thanks.


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous! And they look so intricate!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

They are beautiful and I think you have inspired us all.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

All are fantastic!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Everything is beautiful! I've never seen a knitting machine and am so curious as to how one operates them. You certainly can make some lovely items on one!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

xarriage1952 said:


> I would love the pattern for the white cardi please if you can.
> Thanks.


I am so sorry, I never work from a written pattern. All the garments that I do are programmed into my Brother 970 machine or are drawings on mylar sheets that go through a Knitleader if I am using a different machine.
The cardi is actually cream, the photos are not that good. It is made in Crepe to my own design using Stitch World pattern 125. 
Using a Knitleader, or any other charting device, enables you to take any size/shape of garment and make it in any yarn/stitch pattern.
If you haven't got a Knitleader then I would suggest that you treat yourself, get one and have a go at using it. They are, in my opinion, the next best thing to have, after the machine/ribber. Once you have the initial design you can then use it over and over again, providing that you stay the same size. You can let your imagination run wild and do it in any yarn, any stitch pattern and know that it will fit. Each time that you do it in something different it will look like a completely new design.
If you do decide to go ahead, and have a go using a knitleader, I would be more than willing to phone you and help you to get it up and running.
Sue.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Look on You Tube and you will what it is all about.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Susie, your knitting is beautiful and something to be very proud of.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonderful results. I'm new at the USM and can't imagine that I would ever be able to do any boasting. You really deserve a round of applause for your work and a pat on the back for your inspiration. Many more projects are in your future!


----------



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the girls cardi! Add a matching skirt and you have a Chanel suit!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Thanks Kate, my son says they are terrible photos and I should learn how to use a camera. I'm getting him to photo the others.


Yep, that's the thing to do if they don't like what you do let them do it better!
Your work is beautiful!


----------



## chandler (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful. Makes me want to buy a knitting machine!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice work. I just love the lace shrug.


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

You have done a beautiful job! Do not worry that you do not know how to use the camera, you certainly know how to use the knitting machine. I have an old Brother but I wish I could find a good instructor so I can make some things myself. Keep sending us those pictures.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Your pictures are fine. You are not taking them to put in a book. Ask your son to sit at your KM and show you how good he is at it. We all have different skills and yours is knitting and his may be using the computer.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

euvid said:


> Your pictures are fine. You are not taking them to put in a book. Ask your son to sit at your KM and show you how good he is at it. We all have different skills and yours is knitting and his may be using the computer.


I think what he means is, that the photos that I have taken do not show the garments up that well. I took some others of magic cable sweaters I have done. You couldn't see the cables at all, they had magically gone :lol: I think he was being kind, well I hope so, if he wasn't I'll clip his ears. :lol:


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Kids. You might need a camera with a macro setting if you don't have one now. That would show detail. I use one for the jewelry I make and there are some great deals out there on them. DOn't worry about it though. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

euvid said:


> Kids. You might need a camera with a macro setting if you don't have one now. That would show detail. I use one for the jewelry I make and there are some great deals out there on them. DOn't worry about it though. Your work is beautiful.


Euvid, I have never heard of a macro setting, I took these photos with the camera in my phone. I'm really useless with both the phone and the camera. In the summer we were sitting at a restaurant table by the sea, my husband said "Sue look at that beautiful rainbow, take a photo" I took three, two of the planks of wood that made the table top, and one of my feet. With a big sigh hubby said "forget it the rainbows gone" They were really nice planks of wood though, and I had some really lovely shoes on :lol: Thank you for your kind words, Sue.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

On digital cameras the icon for it is a flower. You can take pictures as close as 3" away when you choose it. It used to be expensive ti get cameras that have them but most digitals have them. One that i have is a Panasonic tiny camera that lets you take movies, sports pictures, macro, portrait and a few other settings. You can get them for well under $100 especially if you get one that is an older model. Really nice to have and around the size of a deck of cards.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I amchine knit to. How did you get the edge on the girls cardi to scalop like that ? I have a Singer punch card machine with ribber. Your work is realy lovely.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

MalleeGirl said:


> I amchine knit to. How did you get the edge on the girls cardi to scalop like that ? I have a Singer punch card machine with ribber. Your work is realy lovely.


For the scallop 1x1 rib, cast on in contrast color and do the three circular rows. Set both carriages to hold position. Pull every 6th needle on both beds to holding position. In main color and tension to suit the yarn that you are using knit 4 rows. Take the hold position off the main bed carriage and knit one row. Take the hold off the ribber carriage and continue to do the length of rib that you require. You may find that you need to do the 3 circle rows on only 0 main bed and 0.. on the ribber, you need it to be fairly tight, but this depends on the yarn that you are using. I suggest that you try it over just a few stitches first to see what stitch setting works best. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Sue. I will give it a go and when I work out how to post a pic I will show you what I have done I am new to computors much better at the knitting machine. Thanks again . Mollie


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting these directions. I too wondered if I could do that on my Brother machines. Have a great day.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful Sue, love the navy and white cardix


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Sue you're brilliant


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

Your items are beautiful you are very talented I would love to be able to do just a cape or a poncho
and I would be very happy with that.


----------



## sdBev (Jan 23, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I love them all!


----------

